# Dimming LED Strips on Timer Help



## Stitch (21 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I've just ordered some LED Strips which can be dimmed and come with an inline manual dimmer.

The plan is to have the LEDs on a timer but I wondered if it would be possible to have them fade in and out on the timer as well?

Could someone please explain to me in basic terms and steps how this could be achieved? I see people talk about controllers but what exactly are they and how are they programmed? Do you have to connect to a computer, program the time schedule, and sync to the controller? If so, would you then use a normal plug timer for the ON/OFF to the controller say 5 minutes before the scheduled dimming?

Sorry but my request seems like a common situation but I can't find clear, and basic, information on google or youtube. 

Do not worry about replying in very basic terms, i'd welcome it   

Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Sep 2012)

Hello,
TMC controllers used for their aquaray and Grobeam units, are designed to ramp up and down at the start/end of each photoperiod by an amount you can select in minutes.

As well as having an inbuilt timer switch to initiate lights on and off, I think it's a fantastic piece of equipment! 

You could even go as far as to be ramping up to half of the photoperiod then back down again as soon as you hit 100%. Given a slow ramp up over a Few hours.

The newer models even can simulate lightening storms, which when coupled with a large drop in water depth/or Water change can induce spawning in some species.

Without knowing the specifics of your LED units, I wouldn't know how to Ramp lighting, or wether you could possibly link them to a TMC controller.

Cheers,


----------



## wazuck (21 Sep 2012)

It all depends on your led light. As stated a tmc light will use a tmc controller. There are many other options to dim LEDs. Among them are Apex controllers, arduino controllers and the dimm4 controller. These are aimed at DIY fixtures and take a little research to build. I'm currently working on a DIY led light and have almost for all the parts for the unit. Then dimming will be my next step. Any question just ask. What light do you own?


----------



## Stitch (21 Sep 2012)

Hey guys,

I've ordered this for a small 2ft shrimp tank i'm going to build:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/truelumen-p ... white-24in

I'm just waiting for it to arrive so I can finalise the exact length of the tank. Not sure if I want the LED resting on the glass yet or on the stilts.

As I said they come with a manual inline dimmer (http://www.thatpetplace.com/truelumen-i ... er-12v-24v) so I know they are dimmable.

I'm just looking for ideas at this stage the fading of lights ON and OFF is a good few months off yet.

Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Sep 2012)

They look fantastic, although I imagine not best for growing plants in?
May be wrong, didn't check specs.

Excellent looking light for visual though.


----------



## foxfish (21 Sep 2012)

I have often considered building a dimming system use a standard clock timer connected by a cam to a standard dimming switch.
As the clock rotated it would in turn, very slowly, turn the dimmer control & after 12 hours start to reverse  :?


----------



## wazuck (21 Sep 2012)

Ok I'm not familiar with this type of led system. Without knowing what driver it has I wouldn't be able to reccomend a dimming controller.


----------



## Stitch (25 Sep 2012)

Guys,

I have found this:


> Of course, the TrueLumen Pro LED strips are simply 24V, so as long as you connect them to your RK ALC module using a dimmable driver (such as Meanwell ELN-D series), it will work just fine.



This sounds promising but what does it mean?

What is a module and why do you need it?
What is a dimmable driver and how do you set it?

Sorry, like I said in the first post, i'm pretty clueless on this topic. Could someone offer some basic help?


----------



## wazuck (25 Sep 2012)

I dimmable driver like the meanwells will use, I believe either a PWM or VDC signal to dim the lights. All it is basically is a controller that will change the volts going into the lights resulting in brighter or dimmer LEDs. I'm assuming the module is part of the light system. I'm at work so unable to confirm. Read into dimming meanwell drivers for an in depth explaination. There are plenty of DIY led build threads on the net that would help greatly with this.


----------

